

Playframework + Google Guice - opensas
http://playlatam.wordpress.com/2012/02/06/playframework-google-guice/
In the last few years Dependency Injection has has evolved from being an obscure and little understood term, to become part of every programmer’s toolchest. In this article we'll see how easy is to integrate Guice, a very handy library from Google, into a Play framework application. Moreover, we will also cover how to customize it’s behavior for a better development experience.
======
opensas
here's another interesting link
[http://www.dzone.com/links/dependency_injection_with_play_fr...](http://www.dzone.com/links/dependency_injection_with_play_framework_and_goog.html)

